# help me out



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

how do i catch a striped bass in escambia river or wherever they are at...


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

well you get a rod, and a reel, put some line on it. and throw it in the water. thats how i would expect to catch a fish. jk. But i dont know. wish i could tell you how.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha hey ill ask you if i need cobia help lol


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

alright. Ill be waiting for the PM. jk.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hhahhaha thats why my cobia i got last year was 50# ahahaha but it was on purpose. yours was a accident. but they both tasted the same


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

very true. ha. if u wanna talk about dumbluck cobia fishing then im the guy to talk too.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Try around Garcon pt. bridge when its dark they like to eat the shrimp that come to the light. Rapallas works well. If there not there try up Blackwater river around lights. Have Fun and Good luck.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*if i could just remember where i caught these i n escam*

View attachment 12755
i used to be the king of striper fishing in 80 in the 80,s the fish and game used to stock hybrids, i dont know if they still do, i have caught thousands in escam river anywhere and everywhere, best was around jims fish camp, the x,s a 40 some lb true striper was caught there around bridge at jims and all around jims, mouth of escambia river ive caught 8 lb one under bridge at smiths on grubs, best bait live swimp, grubs, topwater, or any kind of lure they are in blackwater and all other rivers:whistling:

View attachment 12756


View attachment 12757


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

the top ones came from gulf power fishing the cool water inlet around barges, dont think they use that now since ecua opened new plant. i think best still aroung jims and the x,s maybe the y on outgoing tide i used to sit there all day they would go wild about dusk, they used to even be found at train trestle, i used to take colin moore fishing many yrs ago, he was news journal sports ediator. i used to live on that river, my wife ran off with man ran boat landing,want some escambia sheephead or spec or redfish pictures?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

these were not true stripers fish and game crossed a striper and white bass,they could not reproduce, i dont know is they still stock them if u caught 1 u got a hundred, i used to fish escam 4 days a wk for 40 yrs, havent caught any more of these for a while, blackwater has trur stripers, some 30 thru 40 lb came from x,s up from jins. talk to man owns jims fish camp on causeway he:ll put u on right road, i stopped fish escam 5 yrs ago, for mobile causeway, now im a beginner snapper fisherman, and fair to whaterever king man, thats my passion smoking drags


----------

